# Occidental Leather Stronghold 5585 or Veto



## shack (Oct 11, 2008)

I switched from wearing bags with suspenders to a shoulder strap carry bag about a month ago. I purchased a bag from a big box store and it is, of course, already coming apart.

After much looking around I've narrowed it down to either a Veto Pro Pac Open Top LC or an Occidental Leather Stronghold Tote model 5585. Both Ideal and Klein have totes similar to the Occidental Leather. They are basically 8" by 8" leather boxes with screwdriver holders and pouches inside and out. All of the leather totes weigh around 5-6 pounds empty. I've seen NO reviews on the Occidental Leather 5585--granted, it is a new product this year and costs over $200.

Occidental Leather actually suggested Veto Pro Pac to me. I'm sure the zippered models are great for some folks, but I'm an open top tote kind of guy. I'd love to see both totes (leather and Veto) side by side but alas, there are no dealers with the product in stock in Nebraska--yes, we have electricity here too. The Veto Open Top LC weighs 11 pounds empty.

Does anyone have experience with Occidental Leather Stronghold Tote model 5585 or the Ideal--Klein leather square totes?

I'm hoping to celebrate the passing of my Contractor Exam at the end of November. I'm also hoping to purchase one of the above mentioned totes. I'm especially looking for those who have personal experience with either the Veto Open Top Totes or the leather totes.


----------



## jfwfmt (Jul 5, 2008)

I have the Ideal all-leather tote. I've had it for more than 3 years and it shows essentially no wear. Look in http://www.electriciantalk.com/showthread.php?t=3679&page=2 at the second post from JFWFMT which shows the tote and what I cram into it. About 3 months ago my work buddy bought one, he thought so much of mine. There is still room for more... I recently added plain cabinet straight blade and #1 Phillips screwdrivers.

I use it, I recommend it ....

/s/ Jim WIlliams:thumbsup:

P.s. I don't use the strap that comes with it. It's narrow and bruises my shoulders. Also the chain holder for tape is not very generous.


----------



## shack (Oct 11, 2008)

Do you see any differences between your Ideal and the new Occidental Leather model? How many screwdriver loops does yours have? I might have missed it but what is your model #? Thanks.


----------



## jfwfmt (Jul 5, 2008)

It is the 35-325 model. There are 4 deep screwdriver loops on the outside of the two sides of the tote. A 1/2" or so wide strip weaves through the inner compartment wall which can be used for 4 interior screwdriver loops on each side of the inner compartment or 6 exterior screwdriver loops in the outside compartments. The total number of loops depends on the thickness of the screwdrivers. Theoretically you could have 8 ones the exterior, and 12 on the interior. I use the loops on the inside to hold several screwdrivers, hemostats, a small pair of flush cutting diagonals and still have loops left. There is a rectangular metal metal loop on one end of the interior compartment I use to hold a pair of electrician's scissors. Shown in the picture is one orange and clear plastic clipon compartment. I have since added two more and now clip all of them to the pliers holding pockets on the outside. To the other pocket I clip a 25' Klein mag end tape measure.

I do a lot of troubleshooting and I can replace devices (switches, outlets), repair fire alarms, wire DIN/IEC control panels, replace ballasts, run AC/MC cable ... all out of the bag. I add a hacksaw and I can run WireMold; a tubing cutter and a bender and I can run EMT.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

whats the tubing cutter for? NEVER MIND!!!!! i think we hashed that topic out already.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

FWIW

Occidental Leather makes all their leather totes and bags in USA. Their products are expensive, but they are extremely well built. I believe Klein has a leather-goods-making plant in the USA, and Ideal may as well. 

It's hard to know for sure lately with Klein and Ideal, especially with non-hand-tool products, where it's been made.

I considered the Oxy tote, but I like a closed bag (ground beef plant...spilled hamburger...water spray...closed was better). I have used a Veto Pro Pac XL zipper model for about 3 years, recently switched to a CLC bag; zippered sides like Veto, but with a zippered center compartment. Not sure if the construction will hold up as well as the Veto. Using the CLC now, wait and see.

I can't compare from experience either of the open top square totes, but based on my experience with Occidental's leather tool pouches and belt, if I had the money and wanted a tote, I would certainly buy theirs.


----------



## shack (Oct 11, 2008)

Redbear,

Thanks for answering my question as best you could. One of the local Occidental Leather Dealers is ordering in a tote for me to see--no obligation to buy. I also ordered a Veto open top XL. They will take it back with me paying the shipping. So, I'll have the 2 best totes that I have been able to research out. The tough part will be choosing...:001_huh:


----------



## fungku (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey guys, I finally checked out the Veto website and I'm very impressed. I might order one within the next month


----------

